# Tilden...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I was torn... not sure if I wanted to post this here, in happy birthday, in the 13 and over club, or, sadly, wait then post it in loving memory.

Today is Tildens 13th birthday, all I asked of him was to make it to this day, and he did! Unfortunately this morning his health has taken a significant turn and I believe his end is near.

Labored breathing, racing heart when he’s standing and unstable on his feet. He’s in bed next to me and I’ve cancelled my holiday plans to allow this sweet boy to go in peace at home. He is sleeping and does not appear to be in distress... I hope things stay this way.

He’s a special one. Not only the most beautiful dog I’m sure I’ll ever share my life with..... but so sweet and gentle and easy going.... not true to the breed standard in the slightest, but a dog that so many desire.... and a pleasure to have these last 12+ yrs.

My sweet boy... photo taken one month ago by a local photographer for a charity project. Location is Tilden Regional Park, naturally~


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Tilden. May you find peace and strength to get you both through this. He sounds like is a fine dog that had a great life with you.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry......he may not be up to the AKC standard but he sure sets a standard for beautiful...very handsome dog....thoughts and prayers for Tilden and you and yours on his birthday...


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh no.... I am so sorry. Grateful you can give him the kindness of your love and time together, in his twilight. He's beautiful.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear this.Peace for both of you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So sad to read this. Peace to you both.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He looks great for his age, obviously you have taken great care of him. I'm in the same boat so I know exactly how you feel. I'm glad you can be with him. Wishing him a peaceful transition.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful face and amazing photo.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry, but, I'm so very glad you can be together at this time, that Tilden has you with him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It’s a pretty surreal experience... I’m a little scared, but still fortunate and grateful to be with him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So sad for you. Tilden was ageless for so long it's hard to think of him as being 13. We'll miss that sweet, beautiful boy. Best wishes for a peaceful passing. Hugs. ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful boy, wonderful life. He looks majestic and right at home in that picture, peaceful.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Moved to In Loving Memory... without a fuss, the kiddo got his wings this morning.

Sweet Tilden 12/24/2006 - 12/26/2019


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy that you were together. Sad that you had to say goodbye.
For now.
Sending peace and love.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Awe, Rest In Peace beautiful boy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP little one. Run free!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry. I know I keep saying it, but what a beautiful face.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I was torn... not sure if I wanted to post this here, in happy birthday, in the 13 and over club, or, sadly, wait then post it in loving memory.

Today is Tildens 13th birthday, all I asked of him was to make it to this day, and he did! Unfortunately this morning his health has taken a significant turn and I believe his end is near.

Labored breathing, racing heart when he’s standing and unstable on his feet. He’s in bed next to me and I’ve cancelled my holiday plans to allow this sweet boy to go in peace at home. He is sleeping and does not appear to be in distress... I hope things stay this way.

He’s a special one. Not only the most beautiful dog I’m sure I’ll ever share my life with..... but so sweet and gentle and easy going.... not true to the breed standard in the slightest, but a dog that so many desire.... and a pleasure to have these last 12+ yrs.

My sweet boy... photo taken one month ago by a local photographer for a charity project. Location is Tilden Regional Park, naturally~


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Tilden. May you find peace and strength to get you both through this. He sounds like is a fine dog that had a great life with you.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry......he may not be up to the AKC standard but he sure sets a standard for beautiful...very handsome dog....thoughts and prayers for Tilden and you and yours on his birthday...


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh no.... I am so sorry. Grateful you can give him the kindness of your love and time together, in his twilight. He's beautiful.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear this.Peace for both of you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So sad to read this. Peace to you both.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He looks great for his age, obviously you have taken great care of him. I'm in the same boat so I know exactly how you feel. I'm glad you can be with him. Wishing him a peaceful transition.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful face and amazing photo.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry, but, I'm so very glad you can be together at this time, that Tilden has you with him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It’s a pretty surreal experience... I’m a little scared, but still fortunate and grateful to be with him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So sad for you. Tilden was ageless for so long it's hard to think of him as being 13. We'll miss that sweet, beautiful boy. Best wishes for a peaceful passing. Hugs. ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful boy, wonderful life. He looks majestic and right at home in that picture, peaceful.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Moved to In Loving Memory... without a fuss, the kiddo got his wings this morning.

Sweet Tilden 12/24/2006 - 12/26/2019


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy that you were together. Sad that you had to say goodbye.
For now.
Sending peace and love.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Awe, Rest In Peace beautiful boy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP little one. Run free!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry. I know I keep saying it, but what a beautiful face.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, I'm so very, very sorry.


----------

